# Help to change address NCE powercab



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

After running trains in DC for 1 month plus, I actually forgot how to change address in NCE powercab. 

Certainly, the depression medication makes me forget things too. 

a) I tried looking for youtube on how to change address in NCE powercab...I couldn't understand them and sounds really confusing. Any easier videos, esp with short address ?

I just fried one DH123D decoder while changing address 3 to 80...so I am giving a break for a time being. Does 2 digit short address not take 80?

b) I have decoder pro 3 too. I vaguely remember I have changed address using it before...again can anyone help or any simple videos?

Thanks again
Musicwerks


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I still need to get a PR3...


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for the reply RRgrassi,

Now I remember. I used to change address in my old bachmann ez command first...

Later, I used JMRI and the USB interface to change address..


So, I never knew who to change loco address in NCE powercab...

Anyone knows how to change address in NCE powercab? I do not have a programming track (don't know how to make one) and do all my programming on the main track.

Thanks
Kiong


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

*Power Cab Adressing*

Might be a good idea to download the Power Cab Reference Manual from NCE website.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Put train on track scroll to program track press enter then press 1

This will take you to address short/long just enter 003 for short it will ask if want that just hit enter then you will be at long address after you put that in you can just escape out and you are done


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup thats it. If you program on the main, just be sure there are no other locos on the track, obviously. 

Program button is in the bottom left corner. Just follow the on-screen prompts. Everything comes default on short address 003. It'll ask you to set up a short address first. I usually don't want that but I enter one anyway to get to the 4 digit long address to enter in the road number. Then it asks if you want to use the long address and I believe you have to press the #1 key for yes to accept it. In your case, you would press 1 after entering the short address and ignore the long address, if it even asks you since you accepted the short.

I still have the manual in my box somewhere if you need the full play by play.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

musicwerks said:


> Certainly, the depression medication makes me forget things too.


My pain meds give me the same issue...


----------

